
First reported case of a paternity test fooled by a human “chimera” - Robadob
http://www.buzzfeed.com/danvergano/failed-paternity-test-vanished-twin
======
Robadob
I came across this phenomena in a buzzfeed article[1], thought this would be a
more appropriate link.

[1] [http://www.buzzfeed.com/danvergano/failed-paternity-test-
van...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/danvergano/failed-paternity-test-vanished-
twin)

~~~
dang
We changed the URL back from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lydia_Fairchild](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lydia_Fairchild),
because the original story seems fine, except for its buzzfeedy title, which
we replaced with a representative sentence from the article.

This one seems like a good candidate for reposting; please check your email
for a repost invite. (This is an experiment we've been running lately.)

Edit: looks like someone else already reposted it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10445919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10445919).

